
Robot automatically sorts and prices cards from Magic: The Gathering - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/28/this-robot-automatically-sorts-and-prices-cards-from-magic-the-gathering/
======
sahin-boydas
Just missed my gathering days :(

